# Ghost Shrimp



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it me or are we not putting enough consideration on ghost shrimps. They're cheaper, they reproduce in freshwater, and they are just as active as Amano shrimp. 

They are cheaper than amano shrimp, we can probably buy 4 ghost shrimps for the price of 1 amano shrimps. I am pretty sure that 4 of these would eat more algae than a single amano shrimp. In this case, why don't people recommend it as much as amano shrimp?

Where in the Scarborough area sells ghost shrimp anyway? I am interested in buying an entire swarm of them


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

They are kind of boring and uninteresting IMO. Great as feeders though. Aquarium Service Scarb sells them in large numbers for reasonable prices.


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

In my experience, Ghost shrimp grow larger (up to 4 cm) and the adult ones can be a bit aggressive against smaller shrimps in the tank. I have seen Ghostie chewing on cherries (live ones) in my tank.

If you are planning to keep Ghost shrimp alone. I think it should be good.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I bought a bunch of ghosties from BA miss a few months ago. I was picking shrimp corpses out of my tank for days. maybe, just maybe, one survived, out of about 40. And it wasn't just my fishies eating them. 

That being said, I am a food and will probably try again next chance I get : ) I like them to, although I have yet to see any breed even when they do survive. 

I wish I could find a cheap source of Amano shrimp as well. : (


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

For me, it's the huge adult size they reach.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

colio said:


> I bought a bunch of ghosties from BA miss a few months ago. I was picking shrimp corpses out of my tank for days. maybe, just maybe, one survived, out of about 40. And it wasn't just my fishies eating them.
> 
> That being said, I am a food and will probably try again next chance I get : ) I like them to, although I have yet to see any breed even when they do survive.
> 
> I wish I could find a cheap source of Amano shrimp as well. : (


http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/caridina-shrimp-only/amanoyamato-shrimp/ Is this cheap?


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/caridina-shrimp-only/amanoyamato-shrimp/ Is this cheap?


That is a great price. If only I had the means to go visit and pick some up : P Especially since I have a green-hair algae problem in one tank! Shipping costs make things less affordable on a per-unit basis.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Yamato shrimp are bullies. They will kill your other shrimp.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Shrimp Fever is right at Kennedy and hwy 7. About 500 ft west. Public transit can get you there.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Be careful with ghost shrimps, they become aggressive and will attach other shrimps once they are big and hungry.
Look at the video I made couple of years ago:

*Ghost shrimps hunt, kill and eat yellow shrimp:*


----------

